# If you fish cats locally...



## spentwings (Apr 25, 2007)

you probably know the bite is on,,,,at least it was yesterday eve. :wink: 
The best cat fishing I've had for eaters in a long time.
None of this finicky stuff,,,in fact, super aggressive biters on cut sucker.


----------



## spentwings (Apr 25, 2007)

Just a follow up for last eve.
Same place, same time, same bait,,,although tried others, same weather almost,,,,etc,,,,and nothing.  
Now that's what fishing is all about.


----------



## specialpatrolgroup (Jan 16, 2009)

Up until last weekend I felt like I had the river pretty much to myself, or most of my favorite spots anyway, but the nice weather is getting people down to the river. The late evening bite seems to be paying off the best right now.


----------

